# Ready for Summer



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks to John at Clean and Shiny for helping me to place my order for the summer of #62, Hyper Wash, Last Touch and some pads. I think I must have ben doing something silly with the computer as I couldn't get the order form to work, but emailled C&S and got a reply in minutes, then John called me to set up the order! Absolutely first class service!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Dave, 

All sorted this end, I have just watched the Yellow and Green City Link van leave with your parcel on board 

You should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Arrived 10am this morning, 20 hours delivery!! Fantastic, thank you very much! :thumb: :thumb:


----------

